# John deere 7420



## jacob (Dec 9, 2012)

I have a jd 7420 and when you try to put the three point lever foreword it will stay up and say stepper error


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Look on top of the stepper motor. You will see a small round cap. Pop it off & look inside. You will see a small screw. Turn it left & right, this will allow you to manually operate hitch with stepper motor. If this works, you have no hydraulic or linkage issues and will need to replace the stepper motor. It's at the rear of the tractor on top of the valve stack.


----------



## jacob (Dec 9, 2012)

Do you know what this code is 303041 and 303044


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm assuming these are BCU codes. 303041.02 is Stepper Motor Coil 1, Open Lead. 303044.02 is Stepper Motor Coil 2, Circuit Fault. Either bad wires or stepper motor. You're gonna hafta verify wires. Clear codes first. If they reappear check wires. Sounds like stepper motor failure to me. Wire check will tell u.


----------



## Gwis2001 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have a 7420 when I turn pto on, the dash shows rpms are on but the pto is not turning.?..need ideas what to try


----------

